

HackPad is expanding its reach, maybe even to the White House - kunle
http://pandodaily.com/2012/11/30/hackpad-is-expanding-its-reach-maybe-even-to-the-white-house/

======
kunle
Was in the batch with these guys - kickass product. I love when I run around
the web and I see it in use by a random group of folks I didn't expect would
know about it (eg Fred Wilson from earlier this week :
[http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2012/11/mba-mondays-the-revenue-
mode...](http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2012/11/mba-mondays-the-revenue-model-
hackpad-take-two.html))

------
geoffschmidt
Meteor (the company) uses Hackpad extensively and I don't know what we'd do
without it. We do almost of our systems and API design in collaborative
Hackpad documents.

~~~
cheeseandbacon
Do you have to download/save documents every time you want to view an HTML
page or run a new copy of a python script? If they've have a way of saving a
copy locally while working on it online then I'm in.

------
knes
Excuse my noob question, but what does hackpad have over Google doc? Except
the startup / Silicon valley hype.

~~~
orph
We have really tight jeans. Like really tight.

~~~
orph
Check out [https://hackpad.com/qlMMTiNuRl6#10-Reasons-Hackpad-is-
Better...](https://hackpad.com/qlMMTiNuRl6#10-Reasons-Hackpad-is-Better-than-
Google-Docs) for some highlights.

------
dgreensp
Great work guys! ;)

